# DELTA UNISAW PAINT MATCHING



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

As some of you know, I am working on a 1987 Delta Unisaw. 
I bought a plastic cover for the motor and now I want to paint it to match the color of the saw itself. 
I primed it last night, with a "plastic" primer then a grey primer. 
I now try to find a can of paint the would match the color and that I could afford. Of course I went to my local big boxes and auto part stores. 
I could not find anything. 
I looked on line this morning and I found that "Sherwin-Williams High Seas Gray #650094014 " is a perfect match. 
The only problem is that this paint does not seem to be available any longer. 
I also found out the Delta sales three different shades of grey (you are lucky if you know which one has been used for your saw) and none is a prefect match.
So if you have been in this situation before how did you resolve it?
Thanks


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Many paint supply stores (including big box stores like Home Depot) use scanners to scan in a color and the computer will mix in the proper quantities of red, yellow, and blue to acheive the color. Take a picture with a camera and bring the print in for scanning. If the pic is clear, they should be able to match it exact.


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

I seriously doubt the paint will be an exact match, but I may be wrong.
If you goto OWWM.org. I think they will know what paint is suitable for your saw.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

David, I have been thinking about doing that, in fact bringing the bottom cabinet door, but I need only one spray can of the paint,not a full gallon. If I find nothing else, thjis si waht I shall end up doing. Sherman Williams used to mixed the paint and to put ti in spray cans, I am not sure of they still do it. I also remember that it used to be quite e expensive. May be I should check that.

dbol, I shall check this website, thanks.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am going to go to Lowes and have them match the color and then I shall spray my covers. Certainly this will be faster and cheaper. 
I am not sure how well this paint will stick to plastic. 
My covers are made of plastic. 
I already primed them with "plastic" and then "metal" primers but still I have a doubt that the paint will stick very good.
Any better idea?
Bert


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

May be I got lucky, searching Sherwin Williams website I found this:

http://www.sherwin-williams.com/painting-contractors/products/catalog/controls-rustspray-enamel/

the color '650094014 C22470000 High Seas" seems to be very close.

I read on a different forum that this is color is not longer available. 
I shall call sherwin-williams later on.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought you didn't like that gray color.LOL

Latex enamel will work just fine. I would not use any solvent based paint until I was sure it would not damage the plastic. The enamel will stay flexible enough to not flake or crack on the plastic cover.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Scot, I guess I get used to the color, really it is not that bad, it is not the ugly dark grey, mine a a green blueish/sheen in it.
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/PaintColorsDelta.ashx


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

MedicKen, thank you for the link


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

b2rtch, where did you get your motor cover? I'm having trouble finding one available for my 34-802 Unisaw. BTW, does anyone know of a link I can access to to find out what year my saw is by using the serial #?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The SW "High Seas" is a good match.. I used it when restoring my band saw (1950 model 28-207) and it was a dead on match to what was there from the factory. Last time I was at my local SW store they still had it on the shelf and I haven't heard anything about it being discontinued. Bert's link above is to the correct stuff ("controls rust enamel").

Cheers,
Brad

Edit: Serial number dating page can be found here:
http://wiki.vintagemachinery.org/DeltaSerialNumbers.ashx


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I got some paint mixed at my local Lowes, the match is perfect. 
I used latex paint for the plastic covers, it went on very well.


----------



## deltafool67 (Feb 5, 2016)

Delta used a variation of blue gray shades through much of its history. in the 1980s up until around 2001 the color they used was the "bluest" of all previous ones. Someone said that Sherwin Williams High Seas Gray is a perfect match. Well its not but damn close. High Seas has been discontinued by SW anyway.
After much trial and error I want to share the following formula with those who are looking for this color.
Get Sherwin Williams Deep Base Oil enamel(6403-59691)Oil base gloss and add the following tint for a quart can
w1-white 15
b1-black 18
g2-new green 5
n1-raw umber 8
This is an exact match to the blue gray color Delta used up until 2001


----------



## paredown (Mar 10, 2019)

Old thread, but I just got a paint match at Sherwin Williams for my Unisaw (36-812). I couldn't use the values given by deltatool67, because apparently there is a second part of the mix formula-the 32-64-128 across the top. The Deep Base Enamel is now "All Surface Enamel" Deep Base UPC 0-3577767057-6. Values below are for a quart, and the color match was done from the inside of the motor cover. One slight flaw-the motor cover is a much higher gloss-almost mirror finish-than the matched paint. (The body of the saw seems a little duller.):

BAC Blend a Color …OZ ..32 .. 64 .. 128

W1 White …........... - ... 1 … 1 … -

B1 Black …............. - ... 14 .. 1 … 1

G2 New Green…...... - ... 5 …. - ... -

N1 Raw Umber…...... - ... 10 … - ... -

I'll post up pictures when I'm finished setting up my saw.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

After so many years my paint has held extremely well.


----------

